# It's Liz's birthday!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday LIZ!!! 
:leap: :clap: :gift: arty: :birthday: :balloons: :dance: :sun: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: :birthday: :stars: :birthday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!! :birthday: :stars: :birthday: :stars: :birthday:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:leap: :leap: arty: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: :balloons: :dance: :dance: :clap: :clap: :stars: :stars: 
*HAPPY 47TH BIRTHDAY, LIZ* :ROFL: :bday: :slapfloor: 
CANDY :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you are SOOOO bad Candy!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Yeah--but someone has to do it!
Candy :sun:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ!!!! :birthday: :stars: 

I hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday LIZ.

I hope you have a wonderful day. arty: :gift: :birthday: :balloons:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww thanks guys! I had to work but coming home to this just made my day! You are the BEST!

And Candy.....I do feel older everyday BUT not 12 years older!! :ROFL:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Oh shucks, Liz---I just don't know how I made such a mistake :ROFL: Happy Birthday anyway :hug: You know I love ya'  
Candy :sun:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:gift: :gift: arty: arty: :balloons: :balloons: :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: :balloons: arty: arty: :gift: :gift:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! *

:stars: :stars:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:balloons: :birthday: :gift:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:gift: :birthday: :balloons: arty: :stars: :wahoo: :birthday: 

Happy Birthday!! HOpe you have a great one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday:  Your the best Liz.....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:birthday: *HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIZ!!!!!!!* :birthday: 
:balloons: arty: :balloons: arty: :balloons: arty: :balloons: arty: :balloons: arty: :balloons:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You guys have no idea just how happy you have made me. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hope your day... was as special as you..... :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: arty: :birthday: arty: :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy birthday!! :birthday: arty: :stars:  Hope you have a great day!! :birthday: arty:


----------

